# Longue vie à La Moque !



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

Mes chers cons-citoyens,

Dans l'épais silence d'une nuit chaude, pendant que les petites gens comme vous et moi, mais surtout Webo, dormions d'un sommeil alourdi par le fardeau de notre piètre condition, dans les hautes sphères de macgé, ces lieux si hauts qu'on raconte qu'ils partagent mitoyenneté avec la résidence de Doquéville, mes amis (mais aussi mes ennemis, de façon à m'adresser à plus de 10 personnes), oui, mes amis, cette nuit, un miracle s'est produit :

_*Amok est devenu notre nouveau suzerain ! *_​

Il est arrivé ce matin, drapé dans l'humilité qui l'a toujours caractérisé, et a posté, discrètement, simplement, presque maladroitement, engoncé dans son nouvel habit rouge.

Mes amis (et vous, là, tas d'idiots dégénérés), ici même, jurez allégeance à l'Amok !

Puis, comme le veut la tradition que j'établis séant, exposez vos doléances, demandez à votre Roi bien aimé d'améliorer votre quotidien !

Pour ma part, je revendique un brin d'équité dans le partage des richesses de ce beau forum, tout particulièrement concernant la couleur rouge. L'Amok en a le titre, nous en demandons les boules.


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

g rien compri


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

Et Mackie ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

J'aurais bien dit un truc, mais ça risque de "disparaitre".


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> g rien compri



Forcément, il y a plus de trois mots écrits en bon français 





Sinon, y'a une place de violet qui vient de se libérer, non ? Macuserman est sur le coup ?
Et cette promotion signifie-t-elle la disparition définitive de l'angelot dodu dans les oubliettes glauques de la presse de droite ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et cette promotion signifie-t-elle la disparition définitive de l'angelot dodu dans les oubliettes glauques de la presse de droite ?



Bah il avait déjà disparu non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Je demande une enquête ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

Mackie ne va pas s'en remettre


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

Pendant que d'autres deviennent Dark... :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pendant que d'autres deviennent Dark... :afraid:



g ri1 konpri?


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> g ri1 konpri?



1?


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pendant que d'autres deviennent Dark... :afraid:


 
moi aussi je voudrai bien changé la couleur de mon pseud comment onfait ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

D'accord.... le hommes en noir, c'est des proot....  _('veut rien dire!   )_

(très drôle hein?! :-D)​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




joéstare a dit:


> moi aussi je voudrai bien changé la couleur de mon pseud comment onfait ?



Faut être inscrit pendant 2 ans et poster un minimum de 30 messages par jour sans faire une seule faute de français. Si tu y parviens, le forum le détecte et te propose de changer de couleur.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> moi aussi je voudrai bien changé la couleur de mon double pseud comment onfait ?



Quelqu'un pour le bannir, celui-là ? :sleep:


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Faut être inscrit pendant 2 ans et poster un minimum de 30 messages par jour sans faire une seule faute de français. Si tu y parviens, le forum le détecte et te propose de changer de couleur.


 
c 1possible persone peut faire sa


----------



## boddy (9 Juillet 2010)

Ca me rappel quelque chose...


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour le bannir, celui-là ? :sleep:


 
c kom dans la vrai vie ici aussi alors ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Ca me rappel quelque chose...



C'est totalement différent, Monsieur.  Il s'agit là de pallier l'absence de communiqué de presse quant au couronnement de Son Altesse Désormais Sérénissime (je répète que ça n'a strictement rien à voir, Monsieur.).

Cela dit, à voir la ribambelle de posts monosyllabiques qu'y sont sont greffés, je pense que j'aurais pu m'abstenir, ouais.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

S'il n'y avait qu'une chose à retenir du post initial d'une basse flagornerie (que même Bobby n'aurait pas osé commettre), c'est bien cette phrase : 



jugnin a dit:


> Pour ma part, je revendique un brin d'équité dans le partage des richesses de ce beau forum, tout particulièrement concernant la couleur rouge. L'Amok en a le titre, nous en demandons les boules.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> S'il n'y avait qu'une chose à retenir du post initial d'une basse flagornerie (que même Bobby n'aurait pas osé commettre)



Certes, mais on est encore à mille lieue du niveau Hèdzehèdesque. J'apprends.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui, Bobby (malgré tout son talent) a du mal à rivaliser avec l'effaceur de ._plists_  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h30 ----------

Bon, maintenant qu'on a un nouveau *rouge*, à quand les nouveaux *verts* ??


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2010)

Jamais ?!...


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ce fil, mon petit Jugnin.
Passez donc me voir dans mon bureau vers 17 h 00.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Jugnin va devenir le premier jaune de MacGé&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Je vais pouvoir êt' modo au bar, alors ?...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2010)

Bon en attendant ça ne change pas grand-chose...
Juste de la couleur !... 
(pas retrouvé le post, le lien a dû sauter !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Merci pour ce fil, mon petit Jugnin.
> Passez donc me voir dans mon bureau vers 17 h 00.



Le tiroir gauche n'est pas fermé pour travaux ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais pouvoir êt' modo au bar, alors ?...



*Si seulement çà pouvait être vrai...* 


 :love:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

Comme annoncé par Jugnin, lAmok se pare de rouge depuis quelques heures. Comme vous pouvez le constater, le rouge lui sied à merveille. Il met parfaitement son teint en valeur et camoufle de façon très discrète ses dents qui raient le plancher. Le « Jean-Paul Gaultier » (entendez par là, la costumière) de MacG a encore une fois frappé fort, même si son travail se fait tjs dans lombre la plus sombre ! Et oui, qui a donc entendu parler de cette personne ? Personne ! A croire quelle nexiste pas. Que les honneurs lui soient rendus malgré tout ! 

Ceci étant fait, passons aux choses sérieuses !

Nouvelle nomination, nouveau programme, non ? Qui dit programme dit demandes, espoirs, attentes utopiques de la part des subalternes (les verts) et des sujets (les posteurs lambda).
Concernant les requêtes des vert(e)s, je les laisserai sexprimer par eux-mêmes. Je suppose quil sagit de questions bien basiques : nettoyage annuel dun aquarium, remise à niveau des horizontales de Portofolio, vidange de Mackie etc

Par contre, jémets ici quelques vux dune posteuse helvète lambda dont le pseudo mest connu mais qui, pour des raisons évidentes de protection de source, ne sera pas révélé ici. Jutiliserai le Je pour écrire les désirs de cette personne, cela me permet dy mettre toutes mes trippes, de lutter pour cette cause correctement.


Je suis entièrement daccord avec jugnin : que les boules rouges nous soient rendues ! Elles me manquent, certes moins quà Tonton mais quand même, il était possible avec ce petit artifice de sexprimer de façon très compréhensible auprès de certains qui ne comprennent aucun autre langage.
Que vbulletin némette plus de restriction si je désire utiliser des boules vertes plusieurs fois consécutives sur la même personne. Peu de monde ici mérite ces petits objets verts. Je me retrouve forcée et contrainte de bouler inutilement la plèbe. Quel gâchis !!
Que la clim soit installée dans le mini-bar et que les entrées y soient contrôlées. Un lieu de détente cela se ménage (et saménage, dailleurs si un hamman et qques jaccuzzi pouvaient être budgetés) et il serait agréable de pouvoir disserter tranquillement sans être déranger par des enragés du foot ou par un posteur égaré qui confond le mini-bar et la fonction Recherche. 
Que lon me fournisse des cacahuètes au Wasabi (remplie de vitamine Q) gracieusement (et que jaie un droit sur la réserve de rhum vanillé de Tonton).
En espérant une réponse positive à toutes mes attentes, je vous salue bien bas, noble lecteur et gueux perdus.

:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Ma nièce! Comment que je suis fier d'être ton Tonton! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Il va de soi que j'ai approuvé cette nomination.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il va de soi que j'ai approuvé cette nomination.



Alors toi, il va de soi qu'on est plutôt content de te voir ressortir de ton trou...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Il fallait au moins ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Il fallait au moins ça !



Oui ; au moins...


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors toi, il va de soi qu'on est plutôt content de te voir ressortir de ton trou...



Vous voyez : quelques heures suffisent pour que les premiers effets positifs se voient !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Vous voyez : quelques heures suffisent pour que les premiers effets positifs se voient !


Si seulement...


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si seulement...



Ah, mais toi et les autres avez aussi votre part à jouer (vieux débat).


----------



## havez (9 Juillet 2010)

Félicitation! 

Longue vie à notre Amok chéri


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, mais toi et les autres avez aussi votre part à jouer (vieux débat).



Laisse moi juste modérer le bar une semaine... Pour moi, "facho" c'est un compliment et ça me raidit le quiqui... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors toi, il va de soi qu'on est plutôt content de te voir ressortir de ton trou...


Merci, merci ! Mais il s'agit moins d'un retour que d'une simple escapade. MacG désormais, c'est comme la Corse : c'est bien pour des vacances, mais de là à s'y installer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> MacG désormais, c'est comme la Corse : c'est bien pour des vacances, mais de là à s'y installer



Ducon! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'aime beaucoup l'Amok.
En plus il est plus petit que moi.


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aime beaucoup l'Amok.
> En plus il est plus petit que moi.
> 
> 
> :love:



T'es grand toi ?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ducon! :love:


Merveilleuse concision des indigènes insulaires ! Tu es si pittoresque. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merveilleuse concision des indigènes insulaires ! Tu es si pittoresque. :love:



T'as vu, hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es grand toi ?...


Non je suis normal, c'est lui qui est petit.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aime beaucoup l'Amok.
> En plus il est plus petit que moi.
> 
> 
> :love:



Et il fait de moins belles photos  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non je suis normal, c'est lui qui est petit.



C'est à dire que dans ma mémoire embrumée, il mesure à peu près comme moi... :mouais:
Mais je me tiens un peu voûté...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est à dire que dans ma mémoire embrumée, il mesure à peu près comme moi... :mouais:


C'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, mais toi et les autres avez aussi votre part à jouer (vieux débat).



Cela dit, il était encore question, il n'y a pas si longtemps, de castration nécessaire à la salubrité publique. D'ailleurs, on ne leur a toujours pas rendu leurs rouges intimités sphériques. J'en arrive à croire, qu'au vu de la couleur qui vous habille, vous et les vôtres les conservez tels des écureuils leurs noisettes les pressant pour teindre vêtements et parures.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es grand toi ?...



Ce sont les cheveux qui touchent le sol, ça induit en erreur, forcément.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce sont les cheveux qui touchent le sol, ça induit en erreur, forcément.



Une sorte de Cousin Machin sauce niçoise ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce sont les cheveux qui touchent le sol, ça induit en erreur, forcément.



Bald power!!!! :style:


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une sorte de Monsieur Machin sauce niçoise ? :love:



Ouais, avec juste l'objectif qui dépasse, ça fait franchement cyclope.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

En ce jour de gloire perlipopette, j'ai la tristesse de vous annoncer le micro-suicide de Mackie. Il a sauté d'un trottoir en criant "mai pouquoi ?" (avec les mêmes fautes dans la vocalise).
C'était au père lâché, y'a pas une heure.

Voila. Une seconde de silence siouplet. Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

Long vit à l'Amok !


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est à dire que dans ma mémoire embrumée, il mesure à peu près comme moi... :mouais:



T'as du comparer lorsque je refaisais mes lacets... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Ce sont les cheveux qui touchent le sol, ça induit en erreur, forcément.



Et pourtant, ils ne sont pas si longs... La première fois, j'ai cru qu'il avançait sur les genoux, comme un pénitent. Impression renforcée par le fait qu'il ne s'exprime pas clairement, et d'une voix à peine audible. Un peu comme un moine fou, le Raspoutine de Hugo Prat...


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est bizarre, j'avais vu une autre contrepétrie dans le titre du fil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> T'as du comparer lorsque je refaisais mes lacets...


Des lacets sur des charentaises C'est d'un goût !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2010)

Un peu sur, oui...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Et pourtant, ils ne sont pas si longs... La première fois, j'ai cru qu'il avançait sur les genoux, comme un pénitent. Impression renforcée par le fait qu'il ne s'exprime pas clairement, et d'une voix à peine audible. Un peu comme un moine fou, le Raspoutine de Hugo Prat...



C'est la longueur du fémur qui fait le bon pénitent


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

Cette nomination aura eu du bon : le Bar a frémi pendant quelques heures. 

Par contre, pas de nouvelles pour mon stock de cacahuètes, les p'tites boules rouges et autres revendications. Apparemment, l'habit cardinal implique également une vision sélective et une benjaminisation de celui qui le porte (l'habit pas Benjamin)


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

Alors je résume pour ceux qui se posent la question : l'Amok est tout rouge de la tête aux pieds car il boit beaucoup. Il est tout petit (ce qui est fort pratique pour jouer à cache-cache : une borne d'incendie suffit), déambule dans Aix, charentaises aux pieds (le modèle 'pied de poule') et en mauvaise compagnie.

J'ajoute, afin d'être complet, qu'il pousse devant lui un caddie 'Leader Price' dans lequel il a rangé avec précaution sa vie, à savoir un caleçon sur lequel l'emblème 'Superman' affiche fièrement la vigueur dont il est encore capable malgré son âge canonique, un fut de bière vide volé avec violences chez Mackie, un collier d'oreilles de nioubs, un iPod en carton de 2 mètres de côté, dérobé dans un magasin Spar, Des tiges de céleri, 20 mètres de câble électrique enroulé sur une jante de Simca 1000, des porte-clés publicitaires et clignotants, un projecteur de D.C.A, du papier tue-mouche un peu usé mais encore assez collant pour remplir son office pendant de longues années (pour peu d'éviter la Corse, pays de mouches par excellence), une monture de lunettes sans verres (ceux-ci ont été remplacés par du carton noir pour éviter de voir la misère du Monde), un poster de Flipper le dauphin rigolant en faisant des cabrioles, une Barbie scalpée, 3 bûches de pin des landes d'un diamètre d'environ 1,50 m, un cendrier Ricard en parfait état, des poils pubiens de Doquéville sertis dans un bijou de résine, aux couleurs du Béarn et en forme de c&#339;ur et, pour finir, un pneu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

L'a pas l'air con, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> des poils pubiens de Doquéville sertis dans un bijou de résine, aux couleurs du Béarn et en forme de cur


Hollywood bruit d'une rumeur selon laquelle Spielberg étudierait avec le plus grand intérêt la possibilité de tirer un film à grand spectacle de cette touffe fossile.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'a pas l'air con, quoi...



Les grands sages font fi de l'apparence, et cette vie d'ascète m'apporte bien plus que tous les vices dont tu te pares, insulaire sans foi au dôme cramoisi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hollywood bruit d'une rumeur selon laquelle Spielberg étudierait avec le plus grand intérêt la possibilité de tirer un film à grand spectacle de cette touffe fossile.


Putain! Déjà que Jurassic Park c'était chiant au possible...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

DocevilPark ? 


_edit : et merde._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> DocevilPark ?



Je redoute déjà l'épisode VIII, celui où ils ont pas réussi à tuer les lentes et où ils les clonent avec Bobby comme mère porteuse...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je redoute déjà l'épisode VIII, celui où ils ont pas réussi à tuer *les lentes* et où ils les clonent avec Bobby comme mère porteuse...



Des suisses avec des WebO'perruques ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Mais MERDE ! Ce serai trop laid !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je redoute déjà l'épisode VIII, celui où ils ont pas réussi à tuer les lentes et où ils les clonent avec Bobby comme mère porteuse...


L'Immaculée Conception !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'Immaculée Conception !



Oui... Il nous aura culé aussi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Cette nomination aura eu du bon : le Bar a frémi pendant quelques heures.


 
Certes mais il aimerait bien rougir de plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes mais il aimerait bien rougir de plaisir



On peut encore le mettre à feu et à sang... Question de motivation


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On peut encore le mettre à feu et à sang... Question de motivation


Poil au croupion...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On peut encore le mettre à feu et à sang... Question de motivation


 
C'est pas faux


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Cette nomination aura eu du bon : le Bar a frémi pendant quelques heures.



Bah comme d'hab, en fait.

Et contrairement à Kisskool, pas de second effet.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

Tu dois pas apprendre à voler à ton chat ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mackie ne va pas s'en remettre



je suis toujours la


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

LA résurrection !


----------



## boodou (10 Juillet 2010)

Tout de même, la mokette rouge ça fait un peu m'as-tu vu non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2010)

Doit-on faire sa prière en se tournant vers La Moque ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2010)

Plutôt en lui tournant le dos, si tu veux bénéficier de ses _faveurs_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Plutôt en lui tournant le dos, si tu veux bénéficier de ses _faveurs_



Impossible. Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables, les miennes itou.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Impossible. Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables, les miennes itou.



L'armure soupière est ce qu'on a fait de mieux depuis la côte de maille. Dépassés ceux qui disaient  : "Il n'y a qu'elle qui m'aille!". :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Alors je résume pour ceux qui se posent la question
> 
> (long inventaire)




Après lecture et relecture, je ne vois nul part la mention d'un ordinateur et encore moins de marque Apple. Donc quand tu parles de venir te voir dans ton bureau, j'imagine qu'il faut se repérer à l'engin garé devant le premier cybercafé croisé lors de tes déambulations alcoolisées&#8230; :rose:  







_&#8212; Tiens l'amoque est là cette semaine ?!
&#8212; Et dire qu'il avait tout pour réussir&#8230;_​


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



Et rapport aux doléances, je plussoie pour le retour des boules rouges. Même si j'en connais les dangers vu que je n'ai plus que des amis sur le forum. Ça manque. Ainsi qu'une boule orange ou autre couleur qui n'enlève ni ajoute de point mais averti.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2010)

Puisqu'on parle revendications et doléances, puis-je me permettre, vot' sérénité, de plussoyer la grenouille hélvète en particulier sur son voeu numéro 2, car l'artiste du dessus ne peut recevoir son du suite aux restrictions y mentionnées.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> ... je plussoie pour le retour des boules rouges.


Je constate avec plaisir que de plus en plus de gens sensés, fins et cultivés, se rangent sous la bannière de ma juste requête... :style:




> Ainsi qu'une boule orange ou autre couleur qui n'enlève ni ajoute de point mais averti.



Nan! Ça c'est une connerie de truc tiédasse pour mous de la gâchette!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan! Ça c'est une connerie de truc tiédasse pour mous de la gâchette!



Ouais, j'adore !
Hé hé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2010)

La Moque a pris un coup de soleil n mon absence ?


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je constate avec plaisir que de plus en plus de gens sensés, fins et cultivés, se rangent sous la bannière de ma juste requête... :style:



Même moi ! :love:
C'est dire...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan! Ça c'est une connerie de truc tiédasse pour mous de la gâchette!



Mou de la gâchette ?!
Tourne-toi un peu pour voir  :love:



Vu de ma petite fenêtre safari, ça me semble être une bonne chose (peut-être déjà évoquée par le passé sans résultat). Mais c'est vrai que le mp joue aussi ce rôle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ma nièce! Comment que je suis fier d'être ton Tonton! :love:



Toi, tu n'as pas du tout bien lire 



Craquounette a dit:


> Ceci étant fait, passons aux choses sérieuses !
> 
> 
> 
> *(et que jaie un droit sur la réserve de rhum vanillé de Tonton)*


----------

